# Agility Titles! Demons v Wolfstraum



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Demons v Wolfstraum got two agility titles today! and 2nd/3rd place ribbons...RN and Jumpers - got a phone call and am not real familiar with the titles....she has a few agility titles, Rally and a CD so far....

Owner said she would have won the one class, but there was a crumb right before the weaves....and she took a 5 second break to suk it out!

Lee


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Too bad about the darn crumb! She had a good showing anyway and is to be congratulated!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats! Sounds like fun was had by all!

Gotta keep up practicing weaving with a toy/ball for EVERY successful exit so your dog works up into a drivey lather when seeing the poles.........won't even worry about a crumb on the ground with that outllook! :

Titles and placements, how cool is that!???:wild:


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Demon!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats on the new agility titles!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A big :congratulations:


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WooHoo Demon!!! Way to GO!!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------

